# List Of Funded Ponds,permission Mandatory



## allenx1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

A long time ago when i was younger, i heard that if you built a pond or lake on your property that the State would help you with certain aspects of it like stocking fish for you and tips on making it eco-friendly and in some cases even pay for half of the cost to build the pond. Then i was told that if you did that, and the State helped you financially, you had to give anyone permission to fish there. I was told there was a list of these lakes and ponds and if the place you were at said you could not fish there , tough luck for them if they are on the list.
Anyone ever heard of this list, and where do you find it if its true ? I'm just so fed up with none of the places i fished as a kid will let me fish now. 

I'm trying to show my step-son there is more to life than X-box 360*. It seems though, that society would rather him play video games and do drugs than go fishing.

I am so sick of this line from all the gravel pits "we can't afford the insurance to let people fish". There has to be at least one good lawyer out there somewhere that can make an iron-clad wavier that will stand up in court against lawsuits and put the lake and pond owners mind at ease.

Allen


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i believe there is a list kept by the dnr.just shoot them an email and ask about it.


----------



## allenx1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

i searched and searched on the odnr site. nothing. i sent emails to them, nothing. i asked park rangers and the watercraft people at cj brown reservoir , nothing. im at the point i think its an urban legend, or its kept more secretive than the holy grail and the mason's secrets..... hehehehe


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

As far as the gravel pit thing goes its not just the insurance factor its also everyone leaving trash and people stealing stuff off the property trying to figure out who is spose to be there and not be there people keeping fish when told not to and people leaving trash and trash and more trash. My family has owned 2 gravel pits for about 15 years and its the same thing every month or so go spend the day picking up trash and all the other junk left behind by trespassers. it is a pain in the a$$ but worth it in the long run. when someone tells you no please respect that and understand that it is not you but the other ding dongs that ruined it for everyone. I am always running people off just because it is so hard to take care of everyone else's trash let alone mine. over the years we have filled 2 roll off dumpsters ad hauled 97 tires out 15 being semi tires. So please respect the landowners decision. sorry for stealing the thread just providing insight from a different prospective Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Just a quick question, ff1, does your family ever grant permission? I would be more than happy to help out in any way needed. I too grew up with the same problem but there were plenty of good folks that made life a lot easier. Again, not to steal a thread just think this is a good original question and a valid point. Fish On.


----------



## Ripn Lips (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a friend who is a fisheries biologist with the odnr, I'll ask him about "the list" I'll post later when I find out.


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

just seeing if anyone ever found an answer to this
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The only person I know of who had his pond stocked by the state is in his 80s. His 1 acre pond was stocked over 40 years ago. He said that the fish stocked were so small that they all could have fit in a teacup. The free fish program may be so old that no one working with the state was there when the program was in place and any records that may have been kept have probably been filed away for a long time now. Even if the list was found a lot of the property has probably changed hands since those days. 

Come to think of it, I'm not even sure which agency would have done such a program. EPA, OWDA, DNR, or even county soil and water depts.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

The only thing that I can tell you is that the dnr came out long ago and paid for some of the constrution of my in-laws pond and they were under a farm program and were paid monthly. I do not think that they had to grant anyone permission to fish it but under the program the dnr could come out and set up nesting boxes and do whatever they wanted. They set up for video and also did something quail. I f I remember it was a five year contract.
that is all the info I can tell ya...


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

allen,

I do not know where your located but if your near cincinnati shoot me a pm and i'll give ya my phone number and you can bring the boy out to fish


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

the DNR stocked one of the ponds here at work about 4 years ago for some kids program that never took off. There has got to be a list somewhere because I know this was done to several ponds.


----------



## allenx1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

biteme said:


> allen,
> 
> I do not know where your located but if your near cincinnati shoot me a pm and i'll give ya my phone number and you can bring the boy out to fish


its says i cant send message until i have 3 more posts. this same name is my name on aol if ya wanna drop me an email. THANKS !!!!


----------



## allenx1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

fishinfool21 said:


> As far as the gravel pit thing goes its not just the insurance factor its also everyone leaving trash and people stealing stuff off the property trying to figure out who is spose to be there and not be there people keeping fish when told not to and people leaving trash and trash and more trash. My family has owned 2 gravel pits for about 15 years and its the same thing every month or so go spend the day picking up trash and all the other junk left behind by trespassers. it is a pain in the a$$ but worth it in the long run. when someone tells you no please respect that and understand that it is not you but the other ding dongs that ruined it for everyone. I am always running people off just because it is so hard to take care of everyone else's trash let alone mine. over the years we have filled 2 roll off dumpsters ad hauled 97 tires out 15 being semi tires. So please respect the landowners decision. sorry for stealing the thread just providing insight from a different prospective Good luck and good fishing


anyone know who owns that huge gravel pit off of lower valley pike near enon road in clark county? it looks like on google maps that it has 2 or 3 houses on it. i heard that a doctor and a lawyer own it.it used to be part of the gravel pit but was sold off a long time ago, the rest of the area is an active gravel pit. a crazy buddy of mind stumbled on to it from walking from the mad river, first cast he caught a muskie, then got scared of and left,or at least thats the story ....


----------



## allenx1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

FLT_TUBE_JNKY said:


> the DNR stocked one of the ponds here at work about 4 years ago for some kids program that never took off. There has got to be a list somewhere because I know this was done to several ponds.


i got to talk to a odnr official the other day. he said that program of stocking and helping build ponds was a program from like the 50's or 60's and had no idea how to find the list,or if it was even an active rule


----------

